# Winner for the Conquering Elites competition



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, so GW drew the winner of the painting competition and I notice there are NO Lord of the Ring minis in the line up? Does no one collect them any more?

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=16300008a

I'm not bitter at not getting short-listed at all, but that guy's Space Wolves are BLUE!! 

Rev


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Lord of the what now? :scratchhead:

Have to say I prefer the dark colour scheme for the wolves to the normal greyer one... And those Chaos Knights... Wow. A friend informs me he's a regular poster at 40kOnline.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Personally out of the ones on their website my personal favourite was the death guard dreadnought, and i hate nurgle stuff

The ultramolves skin and faces were very well done but i wasn't a fan of the armour

The Knights look lik a mishmash rather than a unit a look im not a fan of, I thought they were all from their own unit

I found it odd that in a primarily fantasy contest 90% shown were 40K

But congrates to the winner


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

No. Noone plays Lord of The Rings. Well, some people might still be playing, but noone is buying anymore.

So as long as GW keeps making it, they will be hemorrhaging money over it.

EDIT: And although those SW's are painted pretty well technically, the paint scheme is... urgh. Why would anyone make a Space Wolves chapter that "wanted to be Ultramarines". I bet the guy who painted them is Mat Ward himself.

EDIT 2: That Nurgle dread is much much better.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree that the Nurgle dread looks pure awesome!


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I gotta say, while the Space Wolves look good the Nurgle Dread or Chaos Knights looked like they had much more effort put into the painting and modeling


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The win is well deserved. He's Rev on warseer and does have an outstanding log. Those are his "ginger ninjas"


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

That nurgle dread is cool, though I much prefer the red Chaos Chosen Warriors. They just ooze brutality.

Edit: SW look brilliant in blue.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Barnster said:


> The ultramolves skin and faces were very well done but i wasn't a fan of the armour


i was going to say the same thing the only thing i like about them is the skin, i don't think anything else on them is particularly special at all, i am deffinatley not a fan


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

wow some really nice stuff there.

Liking the Nurgle FW dread and the Harlequin.. But my favourite by far is:


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

Great painting jobs all the way around....BUT....Frikken Ultra-Smurf Blue Wolves? Are you fekken kidding me?!?!?:wacko:

I know from experience that SW are hard to match the color on, and everyone has their own idea of what it should be, but never would I have gone with Ultra-smurf Blue.....uke:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the winner, proof that the only SM chapter GW cares about are smurfs. as if anyone who cared about true SW design would have thrown that picture out.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

heh, I think several entries in heresyonline's last two painting competitions would have beaten these entries by far.

I am not impressed by the space wolves much either. I think the nurgle dread is the best there.


----------



## darknightdrako (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah as some already have mentioned that SW armor isnt that great. The faces and hair are wonderful but the armor I find it too much of the same shade of blue.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> The win is well deserved. He's Rev on warseer and does have an outstanding log. Those are his "ginger ninjas"


Agreed, while these might not be Revs best work his project log on warseer is reason enough for him to win something. And I don't find his Space Wolves particularly "UM-blue" and comparing them to the GW baby space wolf blue I prefer his version (even if the dark grey many use is better).

On the whole I think the competition was a bit daft from the get go. Some armies can take pretty much any gang of miniatures from their ranks and use them as a elite choice counts as for the competition (Space Wolves Wolf Guard springs to mind or Sternguards for normal marines) while other armies don't have Elite choices that are either easy to put together from other finished miniatures/squads or looks as good. Ah, well... Rant over.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Chaosftw said:


> wow some really nice stuff there.
> 
> Liking the Nurgle FW dread and the Harlequin.. But my favourite by far is:


Faaaaaaaabulooooooooous! :sarcastichand:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Faaaaaaaabulooooooooous! :sarcastichand:


haha yup! I just think that style is so unique. I don't think I have EVER seen anyone paint chaos that way.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

heck, i would have given 1st place to the nurgle dreadnaught! it looks much better than those space wolf terminators


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Chaosftw said:


> haha yup! I just think that style is so unique. I don't think I have EVER seen anyone paint chaos that way.


My Chaos Pony: Murder is Magic!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

No offence to the guy who painted the SW's but they look like shit IMHO. The standard of painting is good, better than I could hope to achieve, but the colors he's used just look wrong to me. Also those Chaos Knights, as have already been mentioned, lack cohesion and look like they're all from separate units rather than the same unit.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

TheReverend said:


> Ok, so GW drew the winner of the painting competition and I notice there are NO Lord of the Ring minis in the line up?* Does no one collect them any more?
> *
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=16300008a
> 
> ...


Unless you're 12, no.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> Ok, so GW drew the winner of the painting competition and I notice there are NO Lord of the Ring minis in the line up? Does no one collect them any more?
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=16300008a
> 
> ...


Yeah, they were a little too blue......too Smurf Blue for my tastes. Great paints on the entire page of all the models. Top notch talent regardless though.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

As said, I quite like the darker Space Wolves... That said the Chaos Knights should have defiatnely won.

Check out the guys Unit Champion for them on his 40konline painting thread... Apparently GW didn't use the real full squad pic for them:

http://www.40konline.com/community/...e307d9d4d10fe90436971c00702c6f&topic=212916.0


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Unclear thread title, so I changed it


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I wasn't a fan of the knights until I checked out the 40konline thread - while a lack of cohesion is debatable, the quality is outstanding. I think, based on the freehand work of some of the knights, they should have won over the SW or even the Nurgle Dread. With so much detail on FW minis, it isn't tough to make a Deathguard mini look badass. There is enough texture on the FW mini to hide mistakes, its just a simple drybrush, wash, and streak paint job. I'm not saying it isn't badass by any means - I take the same approach withmy Deathguard and it is extremely tedious and hardwork. The dread has an amazing paint job, but the free hand on the knights shows a higher level of skill. The only thing I disliked about the knights is the lack of that Chaos feel. They don't seem mean enough. But then with Tzeentch, I guess it works.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> As said, I quite like the darker Space Wolves... That said the Chaos Knights should have defiatnely won.
> 
> Check out the guys Unit Champion for them on his 40konline painting thread... Apparently GW didn't use the real full squad pic for them:
> 
> http://www.40konline.com/community/...e307d9d4d10fe90436971c00702c6f&topic=212916.0


That's not even one of the knights that was pictured on GW. 

I believe that they may not used the minis he wanted, but that begs the question, why bother sending the picture that got the mention in the first place?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> That's not even one of the knights that was pictured on GW.
> 
> I believe that they may not used the minis he wanted, but that begs the question, why bother sending the picture that got the mention in the first place?


The point was, the guy who painted them sent them several pictures, probably like everyone else did. That though was the unit champion for them, and there was a full unit picture he sent with ALL of them, including the champion.

Personally, I think the champion alone is worth the prize.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

The chaos knights are very reminiscent of the way chaos knights used to look in the late 80's/ early 90's - very bright, very clean, all very different.

However, despite looking wonderful - their bases REALLY let them down.

Models - 11/10
Bases - 2/10


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Shit im happy they/re base at all, I go with the Chaos Knoights as best, Nurgle Dread close behind.


----------

